# HR20-700: 0x18a - Discussion / Issues



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

National Release: 08/22/2007
Manufacturer 700 - 0x18a

Release Notes: Here

*PLEASE DONT POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they are subject to deletion*

*National Release:*
Staggered release, initial roll out August 22, 2007.
Everyone, August 28, 2007

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*Last three national releases*
*HR20-700*

Version 0x17e (07/21/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x168 (06/14/2007): * Discussion Thread*
Version 0x15c (05/15/2007): * Discussion Thread*


*The Original HR20 Review Thread*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

*Tips and Tricks Threads*
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks v2.9

*Unoffical Feature Request Survey*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=93995

*Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201


----------



## BigCTM (Jul 31, 2007)

Will this release only be for the 700 models and not the 100 models?



Earl Bonovich said:


> National Release: 08/22/2007
> Manufacturer 700 - 0x18a
> 
> Release Notes: Here
> ...


----------



## pete4192 (May 22, 2007)

Only the 700 for now.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Correct, there has been no word yet on when the next update will be available for the HR20-100.


----------



## Rockermann (Aug 9, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Correct, there has been no word yet on when the next update will be available for the HR20-100.


New HR20 owner/user here.... what is the reason they both don't get the same updates? Different hardware? Does individual software have to be written for each? I'm very interested in a couple of the new features listed in the Release Notes. How long does the 100 release typically follow the 700?

Finally, and sort of off-topic, I have the 100. Should I be glad or sad?

Thanks!


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Glanced at the new version, didn't see any problem right off. Delete is indeed there, both on menu and by red button. 

Was again reminded of a flaw not yet fixed: "Search" lists channels I don't subscribe to and there is no way for me to exclude those. I tested the new delete function with a recording made of PBS 384, which apparently I don't get but can record from the search.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Rockermann said:


> New HR20 owner/user here.... what is the reason they both don't get the same updates? Different hardware? Does individual software have to be written for each? I'm very interested in a couple of the new features listed in the Release Notes. How long does the 100 release typically follow the 700?
> 
> Finally, and sort of off-topic, I have the 100. Should I be glad or sad?
> 
> Thanks!


Ultimatelly... yes.. the HR20-100 will get it. And probably fairly soon.
Internally, yes there is different hardware (just look at the pictures of the inside).

So yes, another version has to be compiled for the different manufacturer.

So far in the past, it has only lagged by a couple weeks at worse.


----------



## Rockermann (Aug 9, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> ...So far in the past, it has only lagged by a couple weeks at worse.


Thanks, Earl. I appreciate it.

If you don't want to commit to which is better, could you answer which is the latest (newest)? I think it's the 100 if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

So this is exactly the same as the CE correct? So my box won't need to download this?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

pdawg17 said:


> So this is exactly the same as the CE correct? So my box won't need to download this?


If you have already downloaded the CE version of 0x18a your HR20 will not re-download it.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

pdawg17 said:


> So this is exactly the same as the CE correct? So my box won't need to download this?


Right....your box won't even try to get it, if it is the same. If you are a CE person (as I am), you will go through this every so often...you'll have the latest CE and a new NR (national release) is pushed....and you don't get it...because you already have it)


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

Can you elaborate on Improved handling of ATSC tranmissions errors to improve OTA/ATSC compatibility?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Carbon said:


> Can you elaborate on Improved handling of ATSC tranmissions errors to improve OTA/ATSC compatibility?


The HR20 was updated to handle inconsistancies in some ATSC/OTA broadcasts, better handling of non-comforming or bad information in the OTA stream.


----------



## sturub (Sep 16, 2006)

:lol: :hurah:


----------



## Pralix (Jul 27, 2007)

I must have got the update last night. The TV in my bedroom turned on by itself and the HR20 blazing blue light circle turned on (previously turned off). This is kind of an annoying "feature" for an update.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The TV turned on? the HR20 doesn't have any ability to turn on a TV... (except via Remote control)


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The TV turned on? the HR20 doesn't have any ability to turn on a TV... (except via Remote control)


Some TV's have one or two inputs that will automatically turn the TV on when they sense an input. I would assume in the process of the reboot, the signal went away, and came back. So, the TV "sensed" a new signal and turned on. Typically, this feature can be enabled/disabled.


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

Rockermann said:


> Thanks, Earl. I appreciate it.
> 
> If you don't want to commit to which is better, could you answer which is the latest (newest)? I think it's the 100 if I'm not mistaken?


The 100 is the newer manufactured model.


----------



## BARRYK (May 19, 2007)

Pralix said:


> I must have got the update last night. The TV in my bedroom turned on by itself and the HR20 blazing blue light circle turned on (previously turned off). This is kind of an annoying "feature" for an update.


Is there any way to make the blue light status persist across reboots? If not, can we make this a wishlist item?


----------



## Rockermann (Aug 9, 2007)

calidelphia said:


> The 100 is the newer manufactured model.


Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

can this be forced update 0 2 4 6 8 i have 0x17e


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BARRYK said:


> Is there any way to make the blue light status persist across reboots? If not, can we make this a wishlist item?


It is on the wishlist already (at least I think it is)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

EaglePC said:


> can this be forced update 0 2 4 6 8 i have 0x17e


No


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

calidelphia said:


> The 100 is the newer manufactured model.


Slight correction/clarification -- the -100 is the latest added manfacturer (RCA) of the HR20.

But as to when the unit was actually manufactured, it depends on the individual unit, as both the -700 and -100 are still being built.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

This will be a STAGGERED rollout

does this mean its drunk,it is going in all directions?


----------



## hells_bells (Jul 16, 2007)

ATARI said:


> Slight correction/clarification -- the -100 is the latest added manfacturer (RCA) of the HR20.
> 
> But as to when the unit was actually manufactured, it depends on the individual unit, as both the -700 and -100 are still being built.


How do we tell which version we have?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

hells_bells said:


> How do we tell which version we have?


Press the info button on the remote for 3 seconds and the info screen will pop up.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

EaglePC said:


> This will be a STAGGERED rollout
> 
> does this mean its drunk,it is going in all directions?


Not drunk and it is going in all directions (in the US), but not all receivers are being told to install it today. Just a few today, more later, then to all receivers assuming all goes well.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Perhaps "staged" would be a more endearing term.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Question if we downloaded 18A from a CE in which I have would it be re-downloade on the national release


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Question if we downloaded 18A from a CE in which I have would it be re-downloade on the national release


It would not re-download since the software did not change.


----------



## pauper (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello all!! A newbie to the world of HDTV and Directv. 

I started with the hr20-100 upon the install and the darn box would nto turn on. It took all of a half hour to get going. Then I asked for a replacement cuz the darn thing kept freezing on me. They sent a refurb that turned on. Then they did the stupidest thing and sent me another replacement box that I did nto need and this one is the 700 model NEWLY MANUFACTURED ON 6/27/07.

Now I am confused. when I get home, which should I hook up and what are the REAL differences between the newly manufactured 700 and the refurb 100. I CANT BELIEVE THEY HAVE REFURBS ALREADY ON THE 100...

Thanks fella


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

I did press info for 3 secs and it shows
Original ver: 0x15c
Past Upgrade: 0x17e, Sun 8/19 at 3:42am
Future Upgrade: Not Scheduled

Will the new Software download itself ,since it cannot be force upgrade ?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

EaglePC said:


> I did press info for 3 secs and it shows
> Original ver: 0x15c
> Past Upgrade: 0x17e, Sun 8/19 at 3:42am
> Future Upgrade: Not Scheduled
> ...


When DirecTV is ready to release the update in your area the unit will reset on it's own and download the new software.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

EaglePC said:


> I did press info for 3 secs and it shows
> Original ver: 0x15c
> Past Upgrade: 0x17e, Sun 8/19 at 3:42am
> Future Upgrade: Not Scheduled
> ...


Sometime in the next few days... West Coast seems to get the updates first.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

Staggered Rollout
Means EAST,WEST,North,South


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

BARRYK said:


> Is there any way to make the blue light status persist across reboots? If not, can we make this a wishlist item?


I like seeing the blue lights.  That's when I know I have gotten a software update. It's easy enough to turn them off so that you're ready for the next update.

Bill


----------



## Oman (Apr 21, 2007)

We had a storm rip the 5LNB right off the roof 2 weeks ago. For about the first 24 hours we were able to watch some of the (large number) of recordings we had saved up. Then the something odd happened... we could play the audio from any recording but there was no video. The menu/guide overlay would work but no video from any recording would display no matter what the source or format. It has been a LONG two weeks, and the installer just showed up with *no dish*. Now the problems I've had with D-*V and their installers is a different matter entirely - but does anyone know if this update corrects this problem? We have another 20 or so hours of material that could at least fill the void for a while. Of course if there is no way to bring the update down via Ethernet I guess it would not matter, but for future reference....

Thanks
Jon


----------



## BARRYK (May 19, 2007)

Oman said:


> does anyone know if this update corrects this problem?


More generally, is there a full list of bugfixes/new features in this release?


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

BARRYK said:


> Is there any way to make the blue light status persist across reboots? If not, can we make this a wishlist item?


I sort of like the fact that the blue light comes on with a reboot (including a firmware upgrade). It alerts me to the fact that "something" happened.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BARRYK said:


> More generally, is there a full list of bugfixes/new features in this release?


How about the release notes, that are linked in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Something I noticed today while messing around... Not sure if it's been addressed. (or even considered "broken" )

HR20, when channel is changed is @ "Live TV". Trickplay back to any point and then attempt to return to "Live TV". It comes up a bit short unless you change the channel and then come back. I know this was something that happened in the past and I guess I don't know if it had been fixed or if it is actually even an Issue. It doesn't interfere with the viewing of a program and most people wouldn't even notice. I just have an HD receiver and an HR20 hooked to the same TV and was switching between audio feeds and video and noticed the HR20 was synced when I first changed channels but then was off when I did some trickplay features and then returned back to what I thought was Live TV.

My actual steps were about 7 REPLAYS and then 5 30SS. Also done with HOLD FFWD.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is something that's been around for a while, Andy, and it seems like it's been tweaked a little here or there. When you first tune to a channel, you're in "Real Time". In fact my HR20 is 1 second ahead of my H21, and 2-3 seconds ahead of my R10 in that mode. It seems to be a direct passthrough between satellite and display. After your first trickplay, you're buffering through the hard drive all the time until you change channels. Since it takes a moment to store the information before it can be accessed, the HR20 is no longer in "real time". In reality, it's still 1 second ahead of my R10.


----------



## eahmjh (Dec 2, 2006)

BARRYK said:


> Is there any way to make the blue light status persist across reboots? If not, can we make this a wishlist item?


We keep on both HR20-700s the blue ring turned off and when I notice that the blue ring is on that tells me that we have received an update. I turn it off and wait for the next update indicator.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is on the wishlist already (at least I think it is)


I think there was a calling to be able to adjust the brightness from the remote instead of getting up out of your chair, but not to have it remember the setting after a load.

Most of us remember when we couldn't even dim it at all. 

Here is the only related wishlist item I could find.

-Menu OPTION to set the front panel blue light brightness levels for all LEDs.

Earl, now that it is going national, can we all start pulling our plugs?:lol:


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

My unit just rebooted on its own - update still shows as the one we got last Friday as CE - 18a


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

anyone on the EastCoast get a update "?


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is something that's been around for a while, Andy, and it seems like it's been tweaked a little here or there. When you first tune to a channel, you're in "Real Time". In fact my HR20 is 1 second ahead of my H21, and 2-3 seconds ahead of my R10 in that mode. It seems to be a direct passthrough between satellite and display. After your first trickplay, you're buffering through the hard drive all the time until you change channels. Since it takes a moment to store the information before it can be accessed, the HR20 is no longer in "real time". In reality, it's still 1 second ahead of my R10.


Thanks Stuart,
I had a feeling this was sort of a fix as I do recall there being some trouble with "catching up" which cause some stability issues. I don't mind it not catching up like I said as it makes Trickplay smoother and more reliable.


----------



## Pralix (Jul 27, 2007)

Richard L Bray said:


> I sort of like the fact that the blue light comes on with a reboot (including a firmware upgrade). It alerts me to the fact that "something" happened.


You would think it was a good feature until it does it in your bedroom at 2:50AM. Then your bedroom looks like Tokyo at night. Stagger to the DVR and turn it off, back to bed.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Reggie3 said:


> My unit just rebooted on its own - update still shows as the one we got last Friday as CE - 18a


How's your power out there? Are you using a UPS? A slight bump in power will reset the box.


----------



## geopig (Nov 16, 2005)

I've got 2 questions as I'm in a bit of a situation here.

We moved from L.A. to Wisconsin in early August and scheduled a movers connection. The problem is the landlord of the place we are renting insists on being around for the dish install and unfortunately (due to our landlord not being available last minute) we have had to reschedule our install three times now and probably won't get an install until early Sept. Anyhow, we have lots of recordings on our HR-20 and presumably if we can update to 18e we can at least watch those recordings while we wait for the install. OK here are the questions:

1. I have an old dual LNB round dish in storage. If I hook that up temporarily will that suffice for upgrade purposes?

2. Anybody in western WI get the update yet?? I'm in Eau Claire.

Thanks for the input. Pun intended.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

EaglePC said:


> Staggered Rollout
> Means EAST,WEST,North,South


Staggered means West to East. We always get it last.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

armophob said:


> How's your power out there? Are you using a UPS? A slight bump in power will reset the box.


Great power - nothing happened - I was in the PC when it happened

Never has happened before. I wonder if when they do the update - it forces a reset and looks to see if your s/w is the latest. It did not download any software only the guide data


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I've got 2 questions as I'm in a bit of a situation here.
We moved from L.A. to Wisconsin in early August and scheduled a movers connection. The problem is the landlord of the place we are renting insists on being around for the dish install and unfortunately (due to our landlord not being available last minute) we have had to reschedule our install three times now and probably won't get an install until early Sept. Anyhow said:


> As I understand it, just get the dish you have to link up and the Hr20 will have enough info to setup and you can watch your recordings. And as well, as I have learned, the 18a software allows you to view recordings after a power and signal loss. And for sure as of today this is the national release, and the quicker you get connected the faster it will be pushed to your box overnight.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Reggie3 said:


> Great power - nothing happened - I was in the PC when it happened
> 
> Never has happened before. I wonder if when they do the update - it forces a reset and looks to see if your s/w is the latest. It did not download any software only the guide data


Not that I have seen since Nov'06. These boxes cannot take a slight dip in power. Something that most electronics ignore. Unfortunately this may be quite a few of the reasons for the unexpected behavior that gets reported by owners as software troubles. Not facts just theory. I would suggest a UPS for every user out there. Not because the equipment is unreliable, but because power company's cannot guaranty a constant 120v 24/7. Why risk your equipment with nothing but faith?

Stepping off my milk crate and scraping the gum off my boot.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

I've had this version for 5 days now (I participate in the CE testing) and for the first time while watching a recording the screen saver suddenly came up in the middle of viewing the program...all it took was pressing a button to get rid of it but still weird...


----------



## rigelian (Jun 21, 2007)

Just got the new software, for some reason when doing a search it searches and searches and searches until I cancel it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have not seen this for over a month, and had not seen it with this release while it was in CE, but my old friend, *audio drops when returning to live TV after trickplay*, is back.

Watching Access Hollywood on KNBC-MPEG4 catching up to live TV. After catching up experienced 4 audio drops in 1 minute. As always, pressing replay solves the problem. Changing channels does as well.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

rigelian said:


> Just got the new software, for some reason when doing a search it searches and searches and searches until I cancel it.


Do you have guide data or is it getting downloaded? It might not be able to find anything yet...


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I have not seen this for over a month, and had not seen it with this release while it was in CE, but my old friend, *audio drops when returning to live TV after trickplay*, is back.
> 
> Watching Access Hollywood on KNBC-MPEG4 catching up to live TV. After catching up experienced 4 audio drops in 1 minute. As always, pressing replay solves the problem. Changing channels does as well.


I saw it A LOT in the CE...I just never knew how to fix it and didn't see what specifically caused it in the first place...


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

You have to laugh.

I got home today and 18a had been downloaded. I immediately checked to confirm that all our recordings were still there, and they were.

Then I noticed that "Are you ready for High Definition" had been placed in my list. Apparently I'll never know whether I'm ready, because when I try to play the video, I get a black screen with the message "Searching for Authorized Content" and after about 3 seconds, I get bounced back to the info screen for the video.

I hadn't seen this bug before, and it's funny that I'd see it for the first time on a recording that DirecTV so kindly provided to me.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

Today I was watching a recorded show. I hit pause. I was away from my TV long enough that the screen saver kicked in. Every few seconds a frame or two of the "paused" TV show would flicker onto the screen.

Just FYI, the recorded show was an SD show from the IFC channel.

My format was set to "720P Stretch".


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

Can someone please explain what "delete from to do list" means. I have puttered around and don't notice anything different in this regards.


----------



## l3laze (Jan 10, 2007)

does this fix the hd pixelation and audio drop outs on like the 70-90 chs?


----------



## phaworth (Dec 27, 2006)

This afternoon, I started getting a message on the screen that the HR20 was trying to download new DTV data with options to download now or postpone until later. Since I was watching something, I selected the postpone option.

About an hour ago, I selected the download now option. I got a blue screen telling me that it was trying to download software and not to interrupt power, with progress bar at the bottom. At the top of the screen was a message "searching for new software (018A)" and above that a sequence of three numbers like 4/xx/30 where xx kept increasing by 1 every couple of seconds or so. After few minutes of that, the unit powered itself off, by which I mean all the blue lights on the front of the box went out although I think I heard the disk still spinning. I believe the "xx" in the above message got to 300 just before that happened. The progress bar never changed from 0%.

I switched the unit back on and got message that there had been a software download error and to press the red reset button to download the new software. Did that and got the same result except that the unit didn't power off, just got the software download error/red reset button message. It appears I am now stuck in a loop and cannot use the HR20 at all.

Any ideas?

Pete


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I have yet to see the software update here in Boston. Is this a staggered release?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

SteveHas said:


> I have yet to see the software update here in Boston. Is this a staggered release?


Yes it is a staggered release and it started on the west coast.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

I have noticed a problem with the live buffer now that I have an eSATA connected. If you delete a show at completion the box clears the live buffer. Here is how to recreate:

1>Leave the HR20 on channel 231 all day. This gives a full 90 minute buffer.
2>Watch a show from the list.
3>At completion delete the program when prompted. The HR20 now goes to the list page.
4>Press exit. The buffer is now clear.

I have not seen this loss of buffer when shows are deleted from the list. It only seems to happen when deleted at completion.


----------



## Ronder (Jul 9, 2007)

geopig said:


> 2. Anybody in western WI get the update yet?? I'm in Eau Claire.


I still have 0x12a in Chetek


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

mocciat said:


> Can someone please explain what "delete from to do list" means. I have puttered around and don't notice anything different in this regards.


Look at the bottom of Playlist, Todo and Prioritizer -- you'll see the newly defined "Delete" when the red button is pushed on a highlighted item.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

jahgreen said:
 

> You have to laugh.
> 
> I got home today and 18a had been downloaded. I immediately checked to confirm that all our recordings were still there, and they were.
> 
> ...


You're not alone in this, a lot of users have reported it. It's also been reported by mocciat (and confirmed by me) that you can delete this video by using "Mark and Delete".


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

l3laze said:


> does this fix the hd pixelation and audio drop outs on like the 70-90 chs?


That is very likely an installation issue, not a software issue.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

jahgreen said:


> You have to laugh.
> 
> I got home today and 18a had been downloaded. I immediately checked to confirm that all our recordings were still there, and they were.
> 
> ...


I got the same effect last night in Santa Monica. There was also a notice that the video expires 8/22. If you go by EDT it was already 8/23 when I tried to play the video. I could not delete it from the list. I checked again this morning and the entry was gone from my list.

Bill


----------



## guod5 (Aug 18, 2006)

well i am having some major bugs with this firmware.

I have an HDTV that is 16:9. NOW everything that is not in 16:9 format is somewhat smashed vertically. When i am watching something that is not in 16:9 even the banner that displays all of the information is smashed. The guide is also smashed. BUT when i switch to an HD channel, this are fine.


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

billsharpe said:


> I like seeing the blue lights.  That's when I know I have gotten a software update. It's easy enough to turn them off so that you're ready for the next update.
> 
> Bill


I second that.

Burt


----------



## peeklay (Aug 23, 2007)

I looked at the release notes and there is not a mention of the "Drop to black" issue.

I called D* last week and they said that the problem has been noted and it should be in the next software release. I guess I was dreaming when I saw this release hit already.

Does anyone know if the 'drop to black' issue is resolved? BTW, I have not seen much info on this issue on the web, but D* has noted it as an issue. Basically the issue shows up during a broadcast and sometimes the screen just goes black for 1-2 seconds. The audio is still going strong, but the video cuts out.

This issue can happen once during an entire baseball game or it can happen 10 times in a half hour show. Just depends.

Thanks for your help


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

I was lulled into a false sense of security for the first couple of hours. Switching between previously affected HD channels, and watching each for a while, it seemed OK.

But, NO. After viewing a previously recorded show for a couple of hours, I returned to live viewing on 76 (DSHD). Dropouts very prevalent - both audio and video. I did the extreme kludge remedy of restarting the receiver, and it (as it did in 0x17e) fixed the dropouts for this channel [only].

After watching 76 for a bit (enjoying some time with good HD), switched to 71. Dropouts returned.

Ch. 78 seemed to be ok.

Changed to CBS (local DT HD) for Criminal Minds - dropouts every 10-20 seconds.

The ONLY way to get rid of dropouts on a particular HD channel is to RESTART THE RECEIVER. Which means, forget surfing to your show - you better be on the channel 5-6 minutes before it starts to allow time for the restart.

This is STILL a software issue. Besides fixing it on my receiver with a restart, my relatives 600 miles away in Nevada still have dropouts on their receiver (all HR20-700's). Signals still good in both locations.

It's hard to understand a release of any software for processing digital TV would not have one "prime directive" - Don't Lose Data. This is not a scenario where the source is noisy, or corrupt - otherwise, a restart wouldn't fix the problem (perhaps, it's on "the edge", but again - if it handles it properly after a restart, there is a sufficient data stream available.)

I might give DTV a call and let them know how well their latest release has addressed a MAJOR problem, but I'm a bit angry at the moment. They better get this fixed before rolling out additional HD channels. I can hobble along doing restarts on the few available channels, but there is no way I'll accept this "fix" when the bulk of HD channels go online.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

In a show with multiple pages of Episodes, when you go to the 2nd or later pages, the up arrow is cut off. You can see the top 1/3 of it. The Up arrow in the To Do Listing is correct.


----------



## dawgfan34 (Nov 28, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed a red or pink tint pop up onscreen with 18A? I just noticed it a few days ago. I switched from component to HDMI and it went away, but it was back the next day. I unplugged HDMI and plugged it back in and the tint went away. Does this sound like an issue with my Toshiba 46H84 or more of a HR20 issue?


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

I still did not get 0x18A oh well the CE this weekend tomorrow will beat it 

EAST COAST HERE.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Ronder said:


> I still have 0x12a in Chetek


0x12a?!?!?!? That's a whole bunch of verions old now.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> 0x12a?!?!?!? That's a whole bunch of verions old now.


GUI DARK BLUE ?


----------



## waynenm (Oct 31, 2006)

Already had 0x18a, and today experienced video lockup. At first seemed like only one channel, but changed to Spike and had audio continue, but video freeze. Menu reset seems to have resolved the issue.


----------



## barryr (Sep 28, 2006)

Finally a way to delete those favorite series that have run their course. The new red button Delete on the Prioritizer screen let me remove The Sopranos, Rome, and the much-lamented Studio 60 On The Sunset Strip. I have been unable to remove them prior to this.

I am in agreement with the prior poster; the functionality of this PVR has matured tremendously, and while there are little things we all would like (dual buffers, PLEASE!), the complaints are much lower and satisfaction much higher.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

barryr said:


> Finally a way to delete those favorite series that have run their course. The new red button Delete on the Prioritizer screen let me remove The Sopranos, Rome, and the much-lamented Studio 60 On The Sunset Strip. I have been unable to remove them prior to this.


Dash-Dash would have deleted them for you previously.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

hilmar2k said:


> 0x12a?!?!?!? That's a whole bunch of verions old now.


And national releases would have been pushed to the receiver. Doesn't make sense (this isn't a Tivo where you can pull the phone line to opt-out of an upgrade).

Perhaps it is a mis-read of the info screen, and 12A is the _original_ software version on that machine (don't know what versions newer HR20's come shipped with).


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

Just had it happen when I brought up the guide while watching cropped SD channel. I was able to restore normal cropping by switching to a HD channel, then returning to the SD channel.

Very disappointing.


----------



## ODiN91 (Oct 30, 2006)

I still get audio/video drops with this release... It's almost a guarantee with my recordings on NBC (MPEG4) for the Nightly News that happens within the first 30 seconds. 

Trickplay seems to be working very well though.




Vizio 42" w/ component


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Delete In Playlist*
I did a Double Dash Delete on one of the folders in My Playlist and the picture and sound became distorted. It was almost as if I was losing signal, picture pixeled, audio dropped to the point where I almost got worried it was going to become unstable and require a reset. The difference in all of this was that I did not delete just one program, but all 5 in the folder at once. They were also all HD programs, MPEG2 so I am going to guess it was the magnatude of space being freed up that caused this. It was from the internal drive of the HR20. I do normally run an eSATA - Seagate but the power had gone out and I didn't realize that the eSATA had gone dark and needed to be turned back on again.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Still having problems with CID. I never had an issue until the National Release before last. (Not 18A).

It seems to trigger problems when a call comes in while I am watching something on my Playlist. It always works while watching live tv. I unplug from the back of the machine and all is well until another call comes in while watching something on my Playlist. Then I have problems again. This seems to be the situation about 90% of the time


----------



## MJMason1 (Jun 7, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is something that's been around for a while, Andy, and it seems like it's been tweaked a little here or there. When you first tune to a channel, you're in "Real Time". In fact my HR20 is 1 second ahead of my H21, and 2-3 seconds ahead of my R10 in that mode. It seems to be a direct passthrough between satellite and display. After your first trickplay, you're buffering through the hard drive all the time until you change channels. Since it takes a moment to store the information before it can be accessed, the HR20 is no longer in "real time". In reality, it's still 1 second ahead of my R10.


This "Real Time" difference offers some insight into some audio dropouts and sync issues I recall having a couple of versions back. While watching something HD that was being recorded or that I had rewound, I recall experiencing some troubles - likely because it was being buffered through the hard drive and it was probably "bogged" down. Other times when I just changed to the channel, it was fine.

Here I am thinking that if I rewind the show a little, I will be helping the buffer so it doesn't have to keep up with the real time feed that it's not processing fast enough, kind of like streaming audio/video on the net. Meanwhile it probably could have been resolved with a channel change and invoking the "direct passthrough between satellite and display".


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

I had to RBR my HR20 to complete the installation of the update. No loss to existing programs or the To-Do list, but it was waiting for the RBR for at least a day (while I was on vacation) and I lost some programming due to this. I will finally be replacing my HR10 in the bedroom with this HR20 and installing a new HR20 to replace it. I will do a RESET EVERYTHING on both once they are all in their new places. Hopefully this will correct this many future problems.


----------



## bpob (Jul 13, 2007)

Please forgive a newbie, but what is a CE release????


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Had to RBR tonight to get out of a freeze up on Media Share. Media Share recognized my computer and I went to music and random but then it said it could access the media. I exited and tried again and then the machine froze on the screen for "my computers." RBR fixed it.


----------



## Dan Waylonis (Dec 20, 2006)

After my upgrade to 0x18a, my available space went from 51% to 5%. I've deleted things and I'm down to about 5 HD hours and 10 SD hours and it still says only 17% of disk available for recording. I've tried the reset from the menu as well as the red button reset, but no change. When I list my playlist, in some modes, it will show some programs that aren't normally displayed (e.g., Welcome to DirectTV, NASCAR promo), but they're only 1-8min in length. Is there a magic "rebuild" disk index hidden menu?


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

bpob said:


> Please forgive a newbie, but what is a CE release????


CE = "Cutting Edge". There is an ability to be a beta tester for s/w versions before they become a national release. Anyone is able to become a CE tester, as long as you agree to the cutting edge guidelines. Visit the cutting edge forum for a more detailed explanation.


----------



## Bathel (Aug 18, 2007)

peeklay said:


> I looked at the release notes and there is not a mention of the "Drop to black" issue.


I have this issue also. Funny part is that the video drops to black and the audio continues. If I 6 sec jump back and rewatch it everything is fine. Happens on HD and nonHD channels. I have 017E right now.


----------



## qtermile14 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have two questions.

1. What is the CE version?

2. Is there a way you can check which version os software you have?


----------



## qtermile14 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have two questions.

1. What is the CE version?

2. Is there a way you can check which version of software you have?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

qtermile14 said:


> I have two questions.
> 
> 1. What is the CE version?
> 
> 2. Is there a way you can check which version os software you have?


:welcome_s to DBSTalk

1) CE (Cutting Edge) is beta software. If you visit the CE forum, there is a lot of information and all the rules about the CE process. If the CE process is something you would like to take part in please understand the rules and agree to them.

The newest CE update is 0x190. There was a window last night and again tonight between 11:00 and 2:30 eastern time to download the software.

2) Press and hold the info button on the remote for 3 seconds and the info screen will pop up and give you all the information.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

BARRYK said:


> Is there any way to make the blue light status persist across reboots? If not, can we make this a wishlist item?


I hope DirecTV doesn't spend one second of tech time on this "issue" until the HR20 is perfect. This is a total non-issue if you ask me. How hard is it to walk up to the box and hit the buttons flanking the blue halo three times?


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

ShiningBengal said:


> I hope DirecTV doesn't spend one second of tech time on this "issue" until the HR20 is perfect. This is a total non-issue if you ask me. How hard is it to walk up to the box and hit the buttons flanking the blue halo three times?


I agree with the first part - fix the video and audio first.

The only way to fix dropouts right now is to restart the receiver. I have to do this several times a day to watch most HD channels (since 0x17e). Each restart resets the blue LEDs, so either I have live with the distraction or get up and punch them off. If they got the dropout and crop bugs fixed so I wouldn't have to keep restarting the receiver, forgetting the LED setting wouldn't matter. Restarts would then be a rare thing (presumably).

btw: There are some of us who actually DO have difficulty getting up to punch the buttons.


----------



## lagos777 (Aug 26, 2007)

I can't seem to play pics and music on my HR20 since update. Used to. 
The option has disappeared. When i press menu, all I see is 
:
Help & Settings
Audio Options
Favs
Search
Caller ID 
Parental 
:

I use WMP11, tested the Network, it's connected 

I also have the SA HD, it works fine with the network.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

18a is no longer in the stream on the West Coast... I installed a HR20-700 this morning and 17e was downloaded. Looks like it won't be staggered roll out anymore.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Staggered how??

By timezone, region, or by some other scheme?

It's Sun Aug 26th and it hasn't reached CT.

Just wondering what the methodology was for a staggered release.

Mike


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm still showing 0x17e here in the Denver area. Even did a Reset from the menus. Has this release been cancelled????


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

kram said:


> I'm still showing 0x17e here in the Denver area. Even did a Reset from the menus. Has this release been cancelled????


No it is a staggered roll out. Some times you can get it in a couple of days and some times it can take a couple of weeks. You will probably get it in the next few days.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> No it is a staggered roll out. Some times you can get it in a couple of days and some times it can take a couple of weeks. You will probably get it in the next few days.


From the two posts above, it looks like it also hasn't been rolled out either in LA or Connecticut. So, just how are they "staggering" it?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

kram said:


> From the two posts above, it looks like it also hasn't been rolled out either in LA or Connecticut. So, just how are they "staggering" it?


They always start it on the west coast and move east.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Staggered how??
> 
> By timezone, region, or by some other scheme?
> 
> ...


Here in Northern Virginia (DC Metro), I'm still on 0x17e (24 July @ 0447 EDT).

I'm wondering if 0x18a was put on hold to resolve some problems discovered?

cheers


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

kram said:


> From the two posts above, it looks like it also hasn't been rolled out either in LA or Connecticut. So, just how are they "staggering" it?


I'm in LA. I have it.

OOPS! I meant Los Angeles. I think you meant Louisiana. nevermind.
Burt


----------



## dolfin2k (Jun 10, 2006)

I have 4 HR20. 2 work fine with new release but 1 of them has audio pops [it makes a popping sound like when you have a bad signal but picture is perfect]on all the channels in the 70's, and the other has audio drops every 5 to 10 seconds on the dtv hd locals.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Burt said:


> I'm in LA. I have it.
> 
> OOPS! I meant Los Angeles. I think you meant Louisiana. nevermind.
> Burt


"VeniceDre" in Los Angeles doesn't seem to have it.

Does anyone east of California have 0x18a (other than those who downloaded the CE)???


----------



## chevroletman20042000 (May 19, 2007)

according to this http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR20 18A i dont think is staggered anymore looks like it went national on the 700


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

chevroletman20042000 said:


> according to this http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR20 18A i dont think is staggered anymore looks like it went national on the 700


Guess I'll check again when I get home tonight. Still 0x17e as of last night....


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Forced a download today about 4pm here in NC, 18a downloaded.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Checked when I got home. Still on 0x17e. It has been five (5) days since Earl announced the 0x18a release going national. Has anyone received this release directly from DirecTV and not by forcing a download? Has anyone in Colorado gotten it?

Has this release really gone national?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

chevroletman20042000 said:


> according to this http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR20 18A i dont think is staggered anymore looks like it went national on the 700


So staggered could mean...
By time zone
By state
By region of the country
...or maybe...
47 guys in the pacific timezone followed by everyone else a week later 

It downloaded at about 4:30am EDT 28AUG07 so it looks like your link was right. I wonder where they got their info.

Mike


----------



## awalt (Jul 30, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> So staggered could mean...
> By time zone
> By state
> By region of the country
> ...


I checked this morning, I got the update automatically in Baltimore!


----------



## rmartinj (Jan 29, 2007)

awalt said:


> I checked this morning, I got the update automatically in Baltimore!


I got this morning in florida


----------



## RegGeek (Mar 14, 2007)

Got update last night. I usually power down HR20 overnight. This morning it would not turn on with remote. Did not respond to pressing Power button on front panel. Pressed red reboot button, LED in the Power button illuminated for a few seconds then turned off. Then I pressed the Power button and it went through the boot up cycle normally. All else seems fine so far.


----------



## russelle777 (May 16, 2007)

4:30am here in NE Florida this morning also...


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Got it -- finally -- this morning in Colorado.


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

I got it this morning as well, but the stupid thing still hasn't resolved the issue of my music not being able to be played. It was playing before the 17a update.


----------



## AaronF (Apr 4, 2007)

I received the update this morning at 4:30am in Lousville KY.


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

got it in ATL this morning at 4am


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

What the hell happened to the option to DISABLE FF>> auto correct?


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

From Earl in post number 1... that would be the VERY FIRST POST... DUH!

*PLEASE DONT POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they are subject to deletion*

I bet when Earl deletes them this 6 page thread will drop to 4 pages... sheeeesh! It's plain English!

*PLEASE FOLKS... SOME OF US ARE ACTUALLY TRYING TO FIGURE OUT IF THERE ARE LIKE ISSUES WITH OUR UNITS AND YOUR "DIDN'T GET IT or GOT IT" ARE BOTH USELESS AND ANNOYING!*

Golly gee whillickers!!


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Steady Teddy said:


> What the hell happened to the option to DISABLE FF>> auto correct?


My question also... it's annoying.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

With the new download this AM, it scrambled my OTA settings, again.

I'm in the Wichita/Hutchinson DMA.

It deselected some channels I had previously chosen and selected some others that I had "unchecked".

Since there are two analog channel 3s and 8s in the market, (Before you ask...yes it's very rare. The market is so geographically large that there is KSNW (NBC) 3 in Wichita and KSWK (PBS) 3 west of Garden City, KS...then KPTS (PBS) 8 in Wichita and KSNK (NBC) 8 in McCook, NE) I wonder if that confuses things? I can only get the Wichita/Hutch local stations OTA, so those are the only ones I pick. There are several other stations, on other channels, across the DMA that I "uncheck" also.

This is the second time that I've been forced to go back through the initial setup to get the local OTAs working right again.

BTW...I still have the issue of a 3-1 and 3-2 being listed on the program guide, as an available channel. I have confirmed with KSNW's chief engineer that there is no 3-2 being broadcast or even planned at this time. The guide's listing is simply a mirror of 3-1's programming, with the exception of the "HD" logos only appearing on 3-2, even though the HD program is on 3-1, and 3-2 shows "searching for signal" since it does not exist.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'd be happy to just get BACK my DTV-delivered locals. They all disappeared; only my OTA locals remain.


----------



## FredB. (Mar 6, 2007)

ox18a ain't so good!!! Lost some of my OTA channels, trick play is horrid & channel changing takes forever. When changing channels, any channel on the HR20 the sound comes on after a normal period of time, but the picture follows from 20 - 30 seconds later. Wow, how long before they fix this???


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

NorfolkBruh said:


> From Earl in post number 1... that would be the VERY FIRST POST... DUH!
> 
> *PLEASE DONT POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they are subject to deletion*
> 
> ...


Sorry. You're right, this isn't what the thread is for.

I think I may have started it. I was just pondering what the definition of staggered roll out was. :whatdidid

Mike


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

Steady Teddy said:


> What the hell happened to the option to DISABLE FF>> auto correct?


I agree. I got 18a yesterday morning, and I only noticed it because I could no longer disable the auto correct feature. I wish that D* would implement it the way TiVo did: If you press play from a FF mode, you get auto correct. If you press pause, it stays right where it ended. Then press play and no auto correct. On the HR20 even if you press pause, when you press play it auto corrects.

Bummer.

SMK


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

well mine is trying to get it but it can't find it and when it can't it shuts off when i try to turn it back on it is looking for it........continuios loop. called D* and they tried re-formating hard drive and it will not do that either...keeps going back to "looking for software"...they are sending out new box should have it in 3 days......till then i guess there will be no HD


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

Are we allowed to ask if there was a "glitch" in 0x18 that deleted some "things" from 0x17 that it shouldn't have, or is that for another thread?

This is what I was told by a CSR from advanced tech support.


----------



## Trak101 (Dec 3, 2005)

I had to reset my HDTV settings to "Native/Letterbox/Stretch". 18a appeared to add letterbox to an already letterboxed picture. (I have a 36" Sony 4x3 CRT HDTV)
It's an interesting effect, but only for like 10 seconds, then I got tired of it.

Haven't noticed any other side effect of 18a... yet.


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

After the 0x18a update I noticed red light at the record LED indicator. Not the normal amber light but a red one. What does this mean? It has happened a couple of times. The HR20 seems to function ok. No noticeable issues - just the red LED. I can stop it by recording anything (which turns the indicator to amber) and then stopping the recording. What's up?


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

After the 0x18a update I noticed red light at the record LED indicator. Not the normal amber light but a red one. What does this mean? It has happened a couple of times. The HR20 seems to function ok. No noticeable issues - just the red LED. I can stop it by recording anything (which turns the indicator to amber) and then stopping the recording. What's up?


----------



## plarkin (Aug 27, 2007)

I got the 0x18a update on Tuesday at around 4:30am. Later on Tuesday night my HR20-700 was recording two shows on two different inputs simultaneously. 

Show #1 was Channel 278
Show #2 was Channel 231

Not realizing that it was using both tuners, I tried to change the channel and was prompted to choose which recording I wanted to interrupt. The problem was the name of the show #1 was listed as being on channel 231 and the name of show #2 was being listed on channel 278. Essentially either the show name or the channels got swapped on the display.

Additionally, after turning the HR20-700 off this morning my wife called me at the office and told me she couldn't turn the receiver on. I had her try turning the TV itself off and on as well as try the power button on the HR20 itself, no luck. In the end, I had her do a RBR to get the system to power back up.

I've only had the HR20-700 for 4 days now but that was the second time a RBR was required to get the thing to power up after being turned off. The first time was prior to 0x18a so I doubt it has anything to do with the latest code.

All that aside; I've been a DirecTV subscriber for about 8 years now and just recently found these forums. What a great resource I've been missing for all these years!


----------



## Kevin872 (Aug 25, 2007)

I've been with DTV for years, and I just got my HR20-700 about a week ago, and am new to the forum.... so excuse me if this has been covered (searches didn't help).

I have hooked up the recorder to my network (wired) and I can see all of my MP3s (literally thousands). If I try playing a whole "album" or individual song, it seems to work fine. But if I try playing any of my _playlists_ (Play All or Shuffle), I need to do a RBR as I completely lock up.

The files are on an XP machine with WMP11. HR20 software version 0x18a.

I realize that the Media Share feature is basically "beta", but it's frustrating. I have an old computer in my media cabinet hooked up to my TV & stereo for the sole purpose of playing my MP3 collection through my network on the stereo. If this Media Share would work reliably, I could do away with the extra computer. (Yeah.... I'm a gadget freak) :grin:

-Kevin


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

Dunno if this is 0x18a related but I've never had this happen before:

I recorded the first 4 hours of College Football Live last night. I started watching last night and paused it overnight. I resumed watching it this morning but when I exited out to watch live programming, the program was gone from the playlist. Again, I exited out, I did not delete.


----------



## cajunrc (Dec 2, 2006)

When I got up yesterday morning the blue ring was on so I knew that with no power outage I had an update. That's why I like the blue ring. My unit is and HR20-100. So far I have not noticed any problems with this update. Everything is working like it is supposed to. I have had this unit for almost 2 months and have not had any problems or restarts with it.


----------



## Justinto (Jul 15, 2006)

I am not impressed with this update. It deleted all of my local channels on the Favorites guide, channel changing, especially from MPEG2 to MPEG4 is too long. My wife said you now have to press select to change the channel. I always did and have not noticed a difference.


----------



## deanethomp (Jun 30, 2007)

Got it on my new (3 weeks old) HR20-100 yesterday at 4:25A. My Playlist was deleted as a result. My To Do list was intact but I lost all of my recordings - Nice feature of a sofware upgrade! - 

Anyone experience this?

I'm a newbie to HR20-100 - can i disable downloads in the future?


----------



## douglsmith (Nov 16, 2006)

BARRYK said:


> Is there any way to make the blue light status persist across reboots? If not, can we make this a wishlist item?


I wouldn't want it to. I turn the blue lights off or dim. When I get up in the morning and see the lights on, I know that an update was installed overnight. It's a great notification system.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Caller ID is broken. Again.


----------



## Moocher (Feb 5, 2007)

BARRYK said:


> Is there any way to make the blue light status persist across reboots? If not, can we make this a wishlist item?


I like the change in status. It tells me when I've received an update. I consider this a desired feature.

Mooch


----------



## c152driver (Jan 21, 2007)

Some time after getting 0x18a, all of my LIL channels disappeared from my Favorites list.

I added them back to my Favorites list last night. This morning, they were gone *again*. So it's beginning to look like this may be a repeating problem.


----------



## too hip (Aug 8, 2007)

My 700 ran ok for 2 days on 18a and then this morning is was locked up. Ended up doing a RBR and all is fine (for now).


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

deanethomp said:


> Got it on my new (3 weeks old) HR20-100 yesterday at 4:25A. My Playlist was deleted as a result. My To Do list was intact but I lost all of my recordings - Nice feature of a sofware upgrade! -
> 
> Anyone experience this?
> 
> I'm a newbie to HR20-100 - can i disable downloads in the future?


I don't think you can disable downloads--and I don't think you should. There are still problems with the software and they won't be resolved without software updates.

Your experience is similar to what happened to me a little more than a month back, so it didn't have anything to do with the 0x18a upgrade (which I have since received). I just turned on my TV and saw a screen saying my software had been updated. When I went to the guide, it showed ALL of the channels--my Favorites had been deleted. When I went to the Playlist, I found that ALL of my recordings had been deleted.

Frosting on the cake: NO UPGRADE. It still had 0x17e on it.

Earl B stated this was probably due to a bad hard drive. I doubted it then, and after 5 or 6 weeks with no evidence whatever of a dying HDD, I am convinced it was caused by a bug in the software.

Your post would seem to indicate my guess was correct.

Sorry to hear about your problem.


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

SlimyPizza said:


> After the 0x18a update I noticed a red light at the record LED indicator. Not the normal amber light but a red one. What does this mean? It has happened a couple of times. The HR20 seems to function ok. No noticeable issues - just the red LED. I can stop it by recording anything (which turns the indicator to amber) and then stopping the recording. What's up?


It would appear the red light means the unit is using the phone line trying to dial out. I hadn't noticed this happening before.


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

SlimyPizza said:


> It would appear the red light means the unit is using the phone line trying to dial out. I hadn't noticed this happening before.


Thanks for solving that mystery as I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## swarthster (Aug 31, 2007)

I live in the Indianapolis area, and my CBS OTA 8-1 disappeared after the last software update on 8/28. 8-2 and 8-3 are still there with a 90% signal strength. I've re-run the Antenna Setup and reset my receiver, but 8-1 doesn't even show up as an available OTA channel in my market. Plugging the OTA antenna directly into my TV, I receive the channel just fine -- so it isn't a signal problem. I called DirecTV, but their support rep was clueless about how the OTA setup even worked on the HR20. Any ideas or is this a software problem that I am going to have to live with?

(Editorial note: If the greedy management at LIN TV (the owners of WISH-TV) would allow DirecTV to carry their HD feed, this would not be an issue.)


----------



## Mozella (Aug 31, 2007)

I got 0x18a early Thursday morning and lost my playlist.

It did another download or reboot of some type just after midnight early this morning (Fri) and I lost my playlist AGAIN.

I caught it doing it again this morning at around 5 am. Again, no playlist.

What's up with that?


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

A number of other posters, including myself, have reported a similar bug. Mine had nothing to do with 0x18a, but it appears that 0x18a has not addressed the issue.


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

Pralix said:


> I must have got the update last night. The TV in my bedroom turned on by itself and the HR20 blazing blue light circle turned on (previously turned off). This is kind of an annoying "feature" for an update.


I actually like that the blue light circle turns back on. That way I know an update was performed


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

swarthster said:


> I live in the Indianapolis area, and my CBS OTA 8-1 disappeared after the last software update on 8/28. 8-2 and 8-3 are still there with a 90% signal strength. I've re-run the Antenna Setup and reset my receiver, but 8-1 doesn't even show up as an available OTA channel in my market. Plugging the OTA antenna directly into my TV, I receive the channel just fine -- so it isn't a signal problem. I called DirecTV, but their support rep was clueless about how the OTA setup even worked on the HR20. Any ideas or is this a software problem that I am going to have to live with?
> 
> (Editorial note: If the greedy management at LIN TV (the owners of WISH-TV) would allow DirecTV to carry their HD feed, this would not be an issue.)


I had a similar issue, too.

I fixed it after going back through "inital setup" not the "antenna setup".

Give it a try. Who knows?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I had a show paused. 

After about 30 min the screen saver hadn't started. 

I waited about another 5 min and it still didn't start.

I'm trying to replicate it now.

Anyone else?

Mike


----------



## oo7li (Feb 27, 2007)

I got my first HR20 installed yesterday, and the software updated to 0x18a soon after. Sorry if this one has already been covered.

Tonight I was going through the guide, trying to setup First Run Series Links for the network shows I watch. I Went to Heroes on Monday night. The guide info clearly notes it as a repeat, but the episode was marked to record anyway. Same goes for Grey's Anatomy. Prison Break and House weren't marked as repeats in the guide, and they're scheduled to record as well. This is the case for Dexter and Brotherhood on Showtime, too. 

Do I have to wait for the new episodes to start in order to setup accurate FR SLs?


----------



## steve1a (Aug 30, 2007)

oo7li said:


> Do I have to wait for the new episodes to start in order to setup accurate FR SLs?


Yes ...

Once you set the first run of a new episode(s) it will then capture the upcoming FRs.


----------



## Rockermann (Aug 9, 2007)

oo7li said:


> Do I have to wait for the new episodes to start in order to setup accurate FR SLs?


I believe when you setup a series link for FS only, from an individual showing in the guide, it will record that particular showing even if it's a repeat. After that, the series link works as it should recording only first run episodes. At least that's how I've heard it explained here.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm not so sure about that. When you go to the guide and press record twice, press select to go to that series link setup. Then change the record all episodes to first run only.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

I've had 18a running ok for two weeks. This morning the unit appeared totally dead when I tried to turn it on. No lights of any kind. Power button didn't work. I even did RBR several times without any apparent result. It was working fine when I went to bed and there are no pets in the room to disturb wires during the night. About a minute or so after doing the RBRs, it suddenly came to life. It seems normal now but this is the first time I've had this problem.


----------



## donshan (Jun 18, 2007)

I have just had the HR20-700 since June and am still learning about it. Software version Ox-18a was downloaded Wed. Aug 22.

When I turned on my HR20-700 this morning and tried to access the Signal strength transponder pages I got the message:



> The process you've requested conflicts with the following scheduled events.
> 
> Signal testing 9.31a
> 
> Are your sure you want to Interrupt?


I clicked no, and did not interrupt.

I then discovered that when I tried to tune any D* channel I got a message that both tuners are busy. I checked the recording light on the front of the HR-20 and nothing was being recorded on the DVR, nor were any new programs shown in My playlist as being recorded, nor do I have any programs scheduled in the To do list to record.

*However I was able to tune my local OTA HD digital stations fine and watch them. This was a tie up of both D* tuners only.
*

After 30 minutes I checked again and the "testing signal 9.31a" message was gone letting me check transponder pages. However all transponder pages were "not connected" and none of them would read any values on any page. However checked several D* HD channels they were now working fine. Also my OTA was working fine as before.

I did the Setup system test and got "fail" on both D*tuners and both OTA tuners, even though the tuners were actually working on a couple of channels I checked on D* and OTA.

I did a Setup Menu reset and after that, all was well again, I now have normal transponder readings with no changes from the previous readings. Still all zeros on 103(b) and no signal on ch 499. Darn, I was hoping maybe something might be happening with D10 this morning, but nothing!

No new SW update or no new HD channels or any changes I have seen in a quick check.

Must be a glitch.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

donshan said:


> After 30 minutes I checked again and the "testing signal 9.31a" message was gone letting me check transponder pages. However all transponder pages were "not connected" and none of them would read any values on any page. However checked several D* HD channels they were now working fine. Also my OTA was working fine as before..


The software _trip_ that they used to activate the 103(b) signal monitor screen seems to have affected several (if not just about all) DVR's (-700's only on this s/w load).

From how the receivers act (and the H20-100's as well with the 0x2021), the new screen doesn't really appear to actually work, as the tuners don't appear to be tuning anything, simply listing a bunch of zero's.

I'd think that sometime on Monday 3rd or Tuesday 4th that another software _trip_ will be sent to activate the display/receivers to actually work. So, we may see another round of wacky things going on with some/all DVR's.


----------



## donshan (Jun 18, 2007)

1948GG said:


> The software _trip_ that they used to activate the 103(b) signal monitor screen seems to have affected several (if not just about all) DVR's (-700's only on this s/w load).
> 
> From how the receivers act (and the H20-100's as well with the 0x2021), the new screen doesn't really appear to actually work, as the tuners don't appear to be tuning anything, simply listing a bunch of zero's.
> ....


 Thanks for your post. I might have triggered this issue by setting up a manual recording to record ch 499 on the DVR at 1AM for 10 minutes each night to let the DVR check for any actual video or test screen on 499 rather than doing it myself. For the past several nights the DVR has recorded a empty recording in the Playlist with title which then I delete. However last night the DVR did not make the recording ( no Playlist item there) and this error occurred. Is it possible that since there is no signal on ch 499 that the SW engineer did not consider that anyone would set the DVR to record on 499 so this error occurred? In any event I deleted the repeating Manual ch 499 recording anyway to be sure it was not the cause.


----------



## valleygreen22 (Nov 25, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> National Release: 08/22/2007
> Manufacturer 700 - 0x18a
> 
> Release Notes: Here
> ...


after the recent download i lost all hd, locals,fx,mtv reception. i also have intermittant hbo,showtime,ifc and sundance. i get some one day adn others the next. D* says it's the multiswitch. why after the d/l does this start. why the intermittant reception.


----------



## knmlee (Oct 24, 2006)

c152driver said:


> Some time after getting 0x18a, all of my LIL channels disappeared from my Favorites list.
> 
> I added them back to my Favorites list last night. This morning, they were gone *again*. So it's beginning to look like this may be a repeating problem.


I'm having exactly the same problem after getting 0x18a. I've reset my favorites list twice and the locals just keep disappearing?? They are still there when I go switch the guide to "All Channels". After the last reset of my favorites, they lasted about 8 hours before they disappeared again. All of the other channels in the favorites are ok.

Any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## NKy.Yall (Apr 8, 2004)

I just started having HDMI issues again after 7 months of pure bliss. When I first hooked up the HR20 back in Dec. 06 I could get video but no audio using HDMI cable to a Samsung plasma. Then after some software upgrades it has worked perfectly until today{Sunday,09-02}. Now video yes, audio no. I`m now having trouble with some locals via OTA as well. They are listed still in the channel guide ,but I get the 771 signal instead of the broadcast. After numerous re-boots and re-scans for locals there still MIA. Last update I have is from Aug.17th{according to the set up guide} and it is 0x18a.I hate to say this but I glad others are having problems as well.Hopefully a software upgrade will cure this issue{s}.


----------



## TaeOh (Jan 27, 2007)

Well it is interesting reading this thread, because some of my problems sound like software related.

I was "upgraded" to HD by DirecTV 2 months ago for $20 shipping and handling. I really wish I would have looked at this board before I scheduled the install...c'est la vie.

Already I have had to get one HR20 swapped outed because of hard reboots. And they appear to have addressed the severe heat in the second hardware by adding slits in casing. I was worried about my other equipment with how hot the first unit was getting, this one still produces too much heat, but at least it disperses faster.

I now have a technician scheduled to come out the 15th because I have lost contact with satellites at 99 and 103 degrees, so therefore have no HD locals. I think this is because the original install was not very good, the guy showed up at 6pm after being delayed severals times during the day and clearly did not want to do my install. I have been force to go to OTA locals, but the signal processing in these units is very inconsistent and I have had more rain fade in the last two months than I have had in the last two years before this install.

The things I think are problems that are related to the software are:


No audio when I initially switch to HDMI on my Samsung DLP, I need to switch to the Antenna connection on my TV to trigger audio then switch back to the DVR input. I think this is software related because it happened when I first got the DVR, but then went away, now after the software update it is back.
OTA signals now max at a signal strength of 77 and I get drop outs constantly. I now switch to my TV antenna to watch stuff live. I have that silly little antenna that came with the HR20 hooked up to the tv and a powered antenna hooked up to the DVR and the TV antenna works better. That is just not right.

I am not impressed at all with this hardware or software. I kept the DirecTivo hooked up because my wife won't ever give it up. I had hopes that running an HR20 side by side would convince her that HD was worth the switch. So far, this looks like a bad idea.


----------



## NKy.Yall (Apr 8, 2004)

TaeOh said:


> Well it is interesting reading this thread, because some of my problems sound like software related.
> 
> I was "upgraded" to HD by DirecTV 2 months ago for $20 shipping and handling. I really wish I would have looked at this board before I scheduled the install...c'est la vie.
> 
> ...


Hang in there, for the past 7 months my HR-20 has been working GREAT !!! wasn't until the last software upgrade I and it seems as if several others as well started having trouble again. Hopefully; just a slight hiccup.


----------



## c152driver (Jan 21, 2007)

My locals just disappeared from my Favorites list for the third time since upgrading to 18a.


----------



## leres (Jun 2, 2007)

I have a HR20-100 with 0x18a.

Minor bug: 
 Search by title (e.g. "South Park" -- I think you need something with more than two pages of episodes)
 "Channel down" to go to the last page
 "Channel down" one or two more times once you're on the last page
 "Arrow up"
 Now notice that two episodes are highlighted yellow. If you arrow up they eventually merge and you're back to just one.


----------



## leres (Jun 2, 2007)

I have a HR20-100 with 0x18a.

Minor issue: When you have a show folder in the now playing list with multiple episodes, I typically watch the last one in the folder first (i.e. the oldest episode). If I arrow down and hit the play button, watch a few minutes and then decide I've already seen it and hit stop, I end up back in the now playing list but on the first episode in the folder.

It would be better if I was positioned at the episode I was just watching; then I could delete it without having to arrow down again.


----------



## Justinto (Jul 15, 2006)

knmlee said:


> I'm having exactly the same problem after getting 0x18a. I've reset my favorites list twice and the locals just keep disappearing?? They are still there when I go switch the guide to "All Channels". After the last reset of my favorites, they lasted about 8 hours before they disappeared again. All of the other channels in the favorites are ok.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to fix this?


The same thing is happening to me. I tried resetting the receiver and the local mpeg4 channels came back yesterday. Today, they are gone again. It seems as though this update deletes the local mpeg4 channels from any list other than all channels.


----------



## chutta (Sep 20, 2006)

I have lost my hd locals (out of pittsburgh). I am not talking about the favorites list, but rather that I have a black screen with a searching for signal error when I tune to any of my four HD locals. Other HD channels (ESPN-73, East Coast CBS-80 and FOX-88, SHO and HBO) are coming in fine, just the mpeg 4 are gone to my knowledge. Has anyone else experienced this problem? Directv technical support has been of no help as they keep telling me to RBR or unplug the unit, then they want to charge me to send a technician out, but I think it is a software problem. Switching Sat in 1 and 2 does not change the error message stating "Searching for signal on Sat in 2"

This started happening around the time of my last software update.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> I'm not so sure about that. When you go to the guide and press record twice, press select to go to that series link setup. Then change the record all episodes to first run only.


I'm new to the HR20, having just switched from a DirecTivo HR10-250 (which died). I just went through to set up all my Series Links and noticed that it was very unreliable when asking for First Run Only. For example, I tried to set up a Series Link First Run Only for 30 Rock by going to that show the Guide on September 13, when the first new episode airs, and clicking Record twice. I then clicked Info and changed the Series Link to be First Run only. When I looked in the Prioritizer, it said that there were no upcoming episodes and the episode I clicked on in the Guide was not marked as being recorded. This happened for most of the NBC Thursday night lineup, except My Name is Earl. I ended up deleting all the Series Links and setting them up as recording all episodes to make sure I don't miss any.


----------



## kgearhardt (May 16, 2007)

Justinto said:


> The same thing is happening to me. I tried resetting the receiver and the local mpeg4 channels came back yesterday. Today, they are gone again. It seems as though this update deletes the local mpeg4 channels from any list other than all channels.


I've seen this twice in the last few days, once before I added my external eSATA drive and once after. The first time I did a soft restart and the local channels came back. Then yesterday while I was updating my Favorites list after I added the new hard drive I got an "Acquiring Guide Data" message on the screen for a few seconds and then my local channels were gone. About 5 minutes later I got another "Acquiring Guide Data" message after which my local channels were back.


----------



## NKy.Yall (Apr 8, 2004)

chutta said:


> I have lost my hd locals (out of pittsburgh). I am not talking about the favorites list, but rather that I have a black screen with a searching for signal error when I tune to any of my four HD locals. Other HD channels (ESPN-73, East Coast CBS-80 and FOX-88, SHO and HBO) are coming in fine, just the mpeg 4 are gone to my knowledge. Has anyone else experienced this problem? Directv technical support has been of no help as they keep telling me to RBR or unplug the unit, then they want to charge me to send a technician out, but I think it is a software problem. Switching Sat in 1 and 2 does not change the error message stating "Searching for signal on Sat in 2"
> 
> This started happening around the time of my last software update.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I think your kind of in the same boat as the rest of us are for the time being.Hopefully the next software upgrade will not only happen " SOON" but will help remedy the recent problems as well.


----------



## chutta (Sep 20, 2006)

NKy.Yall said:


> I think your kind of in the same boat as the rest of us are for the time being.Hopefully the next software upgrade will not only happen " SOON" but will help remedy the recent problems as well.


Thanks for the response. Do you know if others are still able to manually tune in their HD locals? As I mentioned, I have had to tune to the SD locals as I have no picture (black screen) w/ HD. I assumed others were just having trouble with the Favorites list, but the channels were still being received. I am hoping my problem is just software, and that it will be fixed in the near future, but am wondering if I should do more to eliminate the possiblility of hardware problems.


----------



## bdsilver (Jul 30, 2007)

Steady Teddy said:


> What the hell happened to the option to DISABLE FF>> auto correct?


Has any figured out how to disable this "feature"? It might be useful for skipping commercials but it is horrible if you are trying to skip through the "dead time" between pitches in a baseball game or time between plays in football.


----------



## NKy.Yall (Apr 8, 2004)

> Thanks for the response. Do you know if others are still able to manually tune in their HD locals? As I mentioned, I have had to tune to the SD locals as I have no picture (black screen) w/ HD. I assumed others were just having trouble with the Favorites list, but the channels were still being received. I am hoping my problem is just software, and that it will be fixed in the near future, but am wondering if I should do more to eliminate the possiblility of hardware problems


.

I have the same situation as you; I did not lose the locals from my fav list I lost them all together, 3 of them anyway. All I get is a blank screen that reads Signal 771 channel not available or something to that effect. As I mentioned in my previous post I lost my audio via HDMI as well. That last upgrade got me on both fronts. I cannot advise if others having similar problems have been able to recover the lost channels yet or not, mine are still gone that much I do know.Sorry I cant be more help than that.I would say these issues are software related,because both of my issues,were NOT issues until this past weekend.If things dont improve for you with the next CE you might want to get a tech guy to take a look see at your equipment,but if you ask me most the pro`s in this forum know more about whats going on than D*`s techies do.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I was recording a show. I had padded the stop time. When I turned on the TV, the buffer was intact but the progress bar was green as if it wasn't recording. This was in the padded portion after the program had actually ended. It was, of course, being recorded.

Initially I tried to stop the recording by hitting the _rec_ button, which would normally bring up the menu to continue/stop & keep/stop & delete. It just made that little 'bonk' sound as if I had hit an invalid button on the remote.

I then tried to hit the stop button and again got the 'bonk'.

I have to go to "My Playlist" select the show and then stop the recording. The program was complete up to the point I stopped it, including the padded time.

Am I doing something wrong/missing something or should I be able to stop the recording as I normally would?

Mike


----------



## laddie (Sep 5, 2007)

edit - wrong place.


----------



## bishoptf (Jul 29, 2003)

Well things have been going pretty well, only a couple of reboots /per month and tonight when I pulled up my listings all of my recordings were gone...favorites, recording to do all still there but all of my recordings are gone...This really shouldn't happen to a commercial product, i used to have dish and they had the same issues and thats how i ended up with directivo, never once did this happen on my tivo. I have had the HR20 since april and like the direction they are headed but they need stability above all else. I can understand hardware failures etc, but just deleting all of the recordings really stinks...I really hope this doesn't continue into the fall schedule....


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

bishoptf said:


> Well things have been going pretty well, only a couple of reboots /per month and tonight when I pulled up my listings all of my recordings were gone...favorites, recording to do all still there but all of my recordings are gone...This really shouldn't happen to a commercial product, i used to have dish and they had the same issues and thats how i ended up with directivo, never once did this happen on my tivo. I have had the HR20 since april and like the direction they are headed but they need stability above all else. I can understand hardware failures etc, but just deleting all of the recordings really stinks...I really hope this doesn't continue into the fall schedule....


Your experience is not unique--several other posters have had the same or similar occurrances. I turned my system on to find a screen for my HR20 indicating that new software had downloaded. It hadn't--I still had 0x17e (0x18a hadn't been released for the 100 series). But my favorite channels and ALL of my 90%+ filled Playlist had been deleted.

I can't help but think how PO'd I would have been if I had installed the (currently) unsupported eSATA external 1 Tb drive I was thinking of adding to my system and lost even more shows.

My initial reaction was, "What the Hey, DirecTV??? Those are MY recordings you just deleted. You owe me bigtime!"


----------



## plinley (Jun 24, 2007)

HR20-700

This started on 8/30, so it must (not?) be a result of the 8/28 update that I received (0x18A).

My local channels (non-HD, not Over-the-air) all exhibit this behavior since sometime 8/30:

Either recorded shows, or while watching (using the buffered time), I cannot rewind, and if I try to hit FF 1x, it FF's, but if I hit it 2x, it jumps back to the beginning of the recording.

Also, if I try the skip F or Rev, it jumps back to the beginning as well.
THis is the only problem I am seeing with 0x18A, but it is a terrible inconvenience! I can't even watch my local news - it drives me crazy!

Of course the genius tech support gurus told me to do a RBR, unplug for 15 sec... that didn't work, so they said that a Reset All should fix it... I have too much stuff set to do that!

Has any1 seen this?
Should I wait and see if the next update fixes it?

Thanks


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Hr20-700 owner here as well...newbie. When I record a show the audio and video are not synchronized. If I hit pause and then play they will then be synchronized...

Operator error or software/hardware problem? Only started doing this since the recent software download (0x18A)


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

HR20-700 and RC-32 Universal Remote. My RF mode suddenly stopped working (had been working fine for several months). Had to switch the HR20-700 and the remote to IR mode, which does work. Tried a few times going back to RF mode to no avail and eventually tried an RBR - still no go.

During my last forced download (0x18a), I had to switch the remote to IR in order to transmit the 02468 sequence. First time I've ever had to do this.

One thing to note: I was setting up a remote thermometer transmitter & receiver (RF) in the same room as the RC-32 remote & HR20-700 just before I noticed the RF mode on the HR20-700 stopped working. Could it be some sort of interference?

I'll be downloading CE 09:03 for the HR20-700 tonight if it's available to see if this corrects my RF issue.


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

aguadulce said:


> I'll be downloading CE 09:03 for the HR20-700 tonight if it's available to see if this corrects my RF issue.


I downloaded 0x197 last night and the RF issue is resolved.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Sunday Ticket Player Tracker on channel 701 
Locked up my HR20-700 and I had to do a RBR
The software version I have is ox18a

And it is happening to others as well
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=97828


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Trying player tracker for Sunday Ticket has locked up the HR20-700 0x18a twice today.

Not sure of the exact details since it's the national release box and my son was doing it.

We played with "player tracker" on the H21 and it worked great. My son then went to his HR20-700 running the national release and came back to report the problem. The HR20 would not respond to any remote commands. It was on channel 701 and playing music but would not respond to anything.

Did a RBR, all was fine.

A little while later, he came back again. Locked up again. Same problem. 

Did RBR, all was fine.

I can probably reproduce this.

For now, told him to stay out of channel 701.


----------



## philly33flyers (Jan 5, 2006)

Having same problem as above except with Red Zone HD channel. It seems like a problem with the Sunday Ticket Interactive channels. Once I tune to the Red Zone HD channel, the reciever does not respond to any commands from the remote except for Menu, List, and Exit. I cannot change channels without doing a reset using the red button on the front of the reciever.


----------



## chuckyHDDTV (Aug 30, 2007)

Just contributing to the cause for DTV to fix. My HR20 locked up on 0x197 release while on channel 700 and 704. Re-downloaded the national release 0x018a and reciever locked up again on same channel. The only function that seems to work is the menu button but you can't be anything while in the menu. Left, Right, up, down won't work. I let the receiver sit for about 5 minutes and was able to change the channel before it locked up again. The receiver is ok if you are off the 700 channels. I'm afraid to go back to check as I don't want to jack up my receiver in the middle of my NFL Sunday ticket games. Also, unlike last year, the 700 channels for NFL games are not occuppied with "upcoming". Instead they are not listed at all. Just putting my 2 cents worth.


----------



## toph (Dec 19, 2006)

A CSR told me that the issue will be resolved by 1pm eastern. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Jusy got my second HR20-700. It's only been on for a couple hours, but it's got the Random Screen Saver bug. 

I'll continue to report if it doesn't fix itself.


----------



## csdan (Sep 14, 2006)

I keep seeing "acquiring Guide data" then my locals disappear then a few minutes later the same message appears and my locals are back. This happens around two times each day, and has not happened until this last update. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

csdan said:


> I keep seeing "acquiring Guide data" then my locals disappear then a few minutes later the same message appears and my locals are back. This happens around two times each day, and has not happened until this last update. Anyone else having this problem?


Same here (in the Denver metro area). This has happened consistently since the last update. Might this have anything to do with bringing the new satellite online? Don't know. All I do know, however, is that this is very, very annoying.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Posted as well in the H21 forum (the two share the same TV)

When changing from SD to HD, HD to SD, or HD to menu, I get a very quick "no signal" from my TV. It goes away by itself and is probably TV-related. Just curious if anyone with an Insignia TV has this problem. 

It's the bedroom TV, doesn't get a lot of use, no big deal really.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Jusy got my second HR20-700. It's only been on for a couple hours, but it's got the Random Screen Saver bug.
> 
> I'll continue to report if it doesn't fix itself.


Seems to have fixed itself.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I started recording something this morning at about 5am.

Then, at 5:02am I changed channels to watch the local news.

I watched a segment, after which, came a preview of the weather. Dr. Mel then said that coming up will be "_your complete forecast in less than 8 minutes_"

Cool, I'll watch something from the list and come back to watch the weather (ya see where this is going, right?).

At 5:22 I stop the previously recorded show I was watching (using the exit button) so that I could rewind to the weather.

WHISKY TANGO FOXTROT OSCAR.....THERE'S NO BLEEPING LIVE BLEEPING BUFFER...AGAIN!!!!! :bad_nono:

:soapbox: 
Now, I realize that as much as I push for *DLB*, the HR20 probably isn't going to get it (yes, I will keep pushing hoping to get it in future boxes). And I went into this knowing there was no *DLB*. However, *SLB* must work, every time, *NO EXCEPTIONS*.

It should be like your heating system or turning on a light. It's just there, it works, and you almost never have to think about it.

I was, _as a matter of fact,_ promised that I could pause & rewind live TV.

Well, it _STILL_ doesn't hold a pause point every time it should and the *SLB* _STILL_ clears when it shouldn't.

I understand there are features/revenue streams that are being worked on and I have no problem with that as long as the *ONLY LIVE BUFFER WE HAVE* is the *#1* priority. :box:

*THE LIVE BUFFER IS THE VERY THING THAT MAKES A DVR...WELL...A DVR!*

My experience has been limited to a couple of HDVR2s and a HR10 but I've never seen this before the HR20. Anybody else?

_Why has this been a problem in every single update since my HR20 was installed in Feb'07?

What's being done?

Can someone tell me? _

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I was able to replicate clearing the buffer.

This time I wasn't recording anything. I just watched a prevously recorded show(Good Eats - SD) and when I was done the buffer was gone.

Mike


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

NFL Sunday Ticket Locked up DVR. 

Set up HR20 at about 10:20 AM to be on channel 724 so that the pregame show would be buffered so I could FF until the game started at noon. Returned to start watching around 11:15 AM and there was no response from the remote. Went to the unit and tried pushing buttons and no response. Wouldn't even respond to the power button. Had to RBR to get everything working.


----------



## xandor (Nov 18, 2005)

10:40pm -- Pink screen on my Living Room HR20, resetting the receiver corrected it. Been a long time since I've seen this one.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Anyone else getting a "please wait" screen that pops ups every once in a while? I usually get it when watching live TV.


----------



## k5cc (Nov 23, 2002)

I had a HR20-700 installed last week to replace my HR10-250. I notice that it
is very hot to the touch on top of the receiver. It is hot whether it is on or off
(blue lights not on). Is this degree of heat normal. My Hr10-250 or my Samsung
TIVO is not very hot. Jack Bulverde TX


----------



## cgiannetto (Aug 25, 2006)

The HR20-700 does tend to run hot. If you search the forums you'll find plenty of innovative solutions that will make things run quite a bit cooler. The simplest is to put a laptop cooler on top of it.


----------



## davahad (Jun 2, 2007)

just got th HR20 with the 5 LNB installed this past Friday and so far it's pretty good (coming from an HR10-250). One issue I saw was when recording a HD Football game on Channel 96, pausing the game and then 30 second skipping would cause the picture to break up badly (multicolored squares all over the screen for a second) right after the skip ended but before starting playback. It only happened when I skipped ahead and wasn't a part of the recording. Tried doing the same thing on an SD Version of the same broadcast and that did not have the problem at all.

Is this a known issue? Did some searches and but couldn't find this specific problem.

Thanks.


----------



## guins (Sep 12, 2007)

I've had my HR-20 for about 10 days.

My two biggest gripes are pixelation.....major pixelation, and no DLBs (which I was aware of, the CSR said TiVo had the patent...whatever). 

The last two incidents of pixelation that I remember were a recording of the Miami / Oklahoma football game. I think that was an ABC game so I was recording HD off the bird. And several times it has happened on 'The Tonight Show' which is also recorded off the bird.

In fact I have not been recording OTA since my locals are in HD.

This is not minor pixelation. It is so bad that you wouldn't recoginize the video (i.e. you couldn't guess what you were watching) or hear any audio. And it lasts for 10 or 15 minutes virtually ruining your recording. One episode of The Tonight Show was so bad, I just deleted it. Nothing was worth watching.

It does not seem to happen much during live tv, which I rarely watch except for HD Sporting events. Although it has happened during live events, but does not last as long or I flip to OTA if I can to see if that helps.

It is weird but it seems maybe FFwding triggers it like when a tape gets stuck in a VCR after you are ffwding and there is slack or something. I know that is not it, but that is what it feels like when you are buzzing through a taped program. Because with the Miaimi/OU game and The Tonight Show, these are programs that I ffwd'ed through to browse the program. I did not start at the beginning and just let it play and skip commercials. 

Anyway, I thought these bugs were ironned out. This pisses me off!


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

guins said:


> I've had my HR-20 for about 10 days.
> 
> My two biggest gripes are pixelation.....major pixelation, and no DLBs (which I was aware of, the CSR said TiVo had the patent...whatever).
> 
> ...


There is no "live" TV on DVR's. You are watching from the buffer--everything is recorded. The type of pixelation you are describing can be caused by bad signal strength.

You may want to do an "a/b" test of a local OTA channel against its corresponding satellite channel. You should see very little if any difference. If the satellite channel image is noticeably more pixelated, it may indicate problems with weak signals from your dish.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Got my first ever Super Crop last night on my new HR20... watching Colbert Report on Comedy Central I tried the format button just for fun. Yup, I've got the Super Crop bug on both HR20s. Bummer.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

ShiningBengal said:


> There is no "live" TV on DVR's. You are watching from the buffer--everything is recorded. The type of pixelation you are describing can be caused by bad signal strength.


This is technically true but not because of recordings. If you tune to a channel and DO NOT use trickplay, the signal is being passed to the TV at the same time it hits the hard drive, unlike other DVRs that write then read back. Check it out with other receivers you have, you'll probably find (as I did) that the HR20 is a second or so ahead of your other receivers actually.

Any latency in this case would be from real-time encoding on the broadcast end, and uplink/downlink times.


----------



## guins (Sep 12, 2007)

ShiningBengal said:


> There is no "live" TV on DVR's. You are watching from the buffer--everything is recorded. The type of pixelation you are describing can be caused by bad signal strength.
> 
> You may want to do an "a/b" test of a local OTA channel against its corresponding satellite channel. You should see very little if any difference. If the satellite channel image is noticeably more pixelated, it may indicate problems with weak signals from your dish.


If you are watching in real time, then it is live tv. I am aware how a DVR works.

I will keep track which channels pixelate. Perhaps it is just the locals. Are they on a harder to find bird?


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

guins said:


> If you are watching in real time, then it is live tv. I am aware how a DVR works.
> 
> I will keep track which channels pixelate. Perhaps it is just the locals. Are they on a harder to find bird?


You evidently missed my point. You are NEVER watching TV in "real time" on a DVR. Everything that you see on a DVR must first be stored on the HD and then decoded and sent to your TV or monitor.

Using an H20 you can watch TV in "real time" in the sense that you see the picture more or less instantly.

With an HR20 or other DVR, it is always delayed. If it weren't, you wouldn't be able to pause it, because pausing implies that the information has been recorded, hence delayed, since it can't be decoded without first being recorded. The amount of delay varies from DVR to DVR but it is always seen in playback, and definitely delayed.

So the only variable is how long the information that is being decoded has resided on your disk, be it a second or a year. This is true of OTA information (still must be stored on the disk before you can view it) as well as satellite.

The HD locals are on a different satellite from all of the other satellite channels. Depending on what market you are located in, they will be on either 99 b or 103 a. You may have an issue with aiming, or a problem with the LNB that receives those satellite signals.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is technically true but not because of recordings. If you tune to a channel and DO NOT use trickplay, the signal is being passed to the TV at the same time it hits the hard drive, unlike other DVRs that write then read back. Check it out with other receivers you have, you'll probably find (as I did) that the HR20 is a second or so ahead of your other receivers actually.
> 
> Any latency in this case would be from real-time encoding on the broadcast end, and uplink/downlink times.


If that is the case, please explain why if you have a HD failure, you can no longer watch "live" TV? Uplink and downlink times would explain a very tiny bit of the lag. Since radio waves travel at approximately 186,000 miles per second, and a round trip to the uplink facility to the satellite and back to a subscriber's dish is 44,600 miles, this is less than 1/4 of a second latency.

A DVR that is playing back "live" TV instantaneously, as you state, cannot be ahead of other receivers. It would at best be the same, and at worst (assuming you meant live OTA on a non-DVR receiver) would be at least 1/4 second _behind_ the live OTA. In fact the observation I have made is that it is around a second behind, which is what one would expect in playing back a buffered (i.e. recorded) program.

You can never be ahead of a "live" source, unless your HR20 can see into the future.


----------



## leres (Jun 2, 2007)

I have a HR20-100 with 0x18a.

Suggestion: It'd be nice if you could instant-replay back from the "delete yes/no" prompt. This really help when you accidentally FF past the last commercial break to the end of a show.


----------



## leres (Jun 2, 2007)

I have a HR20-100 with 0x18a.

Minor issue: Editing attributes of a recurring manual recording (e.g. duration) shouldn't cause it to move to the bottom of the prioritizer list. It's pretty annoying to have to put it back where it came from.


----------



## walterj806 (Dec 15, 2006)

How can you force the HR20's to scan and accept new OTA channels?
I have two HR20's -700 and -100 also two H20-100, our local NBC affiliate is installing new HD equipment and they have added new digital channels.

I was able to scan the H20 and they accepted the new assignments the HR20's will not.

The old digital channel was 4-1 and they change to 19-27 and 19-28 so my DVR's will not let me tune to my local NBC channels.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

walterj806 said:


> How can you force the HR20's to scan and accept new OTA channels?
> I have two HR20's -700 and -100 also two H20-100, our local NBC affiliate is installing new HD equipment and they have added new digital channels...


You can't, because the HR20s don't "scan." HR20s will only tune to channels (and sub channels) that D* has provided in their guide, based on the ZIP Code(s) you enter in the OTA antenna setup menu. They do not go out and look for channels actually being broadcast.

Until D* adds the new sub channels to your ZIP Code's Guide data, you'll never be able to tune the new sub channels with the HR20s.


----------



## walterj806 (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, that was the conclusion I had arrived at but I was hoping that I had missed something. 

That just confirms another idea that the HR 20 should not be used as the primary receiver when you receive no local channels by Satellite.

Walter Jones
Amarillo, TX


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

I use my TV's internal tuner for watching sub-channels that aren't listed in the D* guide, and the HR20 can't tune to.


----------



## stevendsnyder (Aug 25, 2004)

Can Gamelounge be activated on the HR20-100 running 018a release ? I recently saw Earl's post to activate it on the H20-600, but that activation process did not work for the HR20-100. Just curious.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

Whenever I hit the PLAY button coming out of FFWD or Slip 30, the screen goes to a green pixelation for a second before displaying the video.


----------



## abilo75 (May 24, 2007)

I downloaded VOD, I connected an "ethernet converter", my HR-20 shows network connected Internet not connected. Please help me figure out what I did wrong because D* tech support apparently has no clue on setting up the internet connection.


----------



## jpsawyer (Sep 22, 2006)

Not sure if anyone else is experiencing this, but with the new software when I try to tune to any channel the "Live TV Conflict" page comes up and says "Available Tuners are recording. Select one of them to tune to <desired channel>.

The thing is, I'm not recording anything at the time, and the yellow light is not on.

The only way I've been able to get beyond this is to do a software restart (not the red button, thanks Earl...)

This started happening a few weeks ago and seems to be getting more frequent...

Any ideas?


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

jpsawyer, I haven't had the msg appear since I unplugged my receiver for about 10 minutes. 

YMMV, of course....


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

abilo75 said:


> I downloaded VOD, I connected an "ethernet converter", my HR-20 shows network connected Internet not connected. Please help me figure out what I did wrong because D* tech support apparently has no clue on setting up the internet connection.


Did you go through the guided setup for the network in the setup menu?


----------



## jpsawyer (Sep 22, 2006)

ok, great, I'll give that a try...thanks!


----------



## abilo75 (May 24, 2007)

arxaw said:


> Did you go through the guided setup for the network in the setup menu?


I went through the guided setup, and I am still not connected to the internet.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Do you have an ethernet cable connected from your router to your HR20, or a wireless connection to the HR20? If so, did you go through the guided setup for "Network?"


----------



## FriscoJoe (Mar 22, 2007)

lagos777 said:


> I can't seem to play pics and music on my HR20 since update. Used to.
> The option has disappeared. When i press menu, all I see is
> :
> Help & Settings
> ...


I've had the same problem since the update. Anyone have any ideas on this?


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

Last night was watching a recorded program and the screen saver just came on. Very odd. This is the second time this has happened since the last national release was pushed down. 

Best regards,
Michael


----------



## mweathers (Sep 4, 2007)

I just watched this past week's Damages and it ended 10 minutes early. I'm new to the HR20 (have had it only 3 weeks). Does this happen a lot? My HR10-250 got the whole show. By the way, I have the HR20-700 with the latest software...Thanks.


----------



## YoungMan (Sep 23, 2007)

mweathers said:


> I just watched this past week's Damages and it ended 10 minutes early. I'm new to the HR20 (have had it only 3 weeks). Does this happen a lot? My HR10-250 got the whole show. By the way, I have the HR20-700 with the latest software...Thanks.


What steps did you take to find out what software update your HR20 had? I can't seem to find it in the menu.


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

I have two HR20-700s. On Sunday one would not display the Sunday ticket channel numbers 701 thru 729 in the guide. When changing from a local channel to one of these 700 series, it would bring up the picture but still would not display the channel number when the guide button was pushed. it always started with number 730 and never showed any of the 701 thru thru 729 channel numbers. Every other feature worked correctly and this guide defect was not duplicated on my other HR20-700, I called D* techs Sun nite and again Mon morning and did all the troubleshooting things but they could not explain this guide problem or fix it. They said wait till next Sunday and they will be able to try some fix. Never heard of anything similar. Anyone had this issue or have recommended fix.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

arxaw said:


> Did you go through the guided setup for the network in the setup menu?


I recently connected my HR-20-700 to my router over an Ethernet connection. Now have Internet access to DirecTV, but don't have 0x19e software, which I understand I need to get VOD access, correct? Presently have 0x18a. How do I get software to allow VOD access?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Join the Cutting Edge crowd and get a CE download if/when it's available.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

YoungMan said:


> What steps did you take to find out what software update your HR20 had? I can't seem to find it in the menu.


Go to Menu>Help & Settings>Setup>Info. Then scroll down until you find the software edition. What you have depends on the model number (100 or 700). 100 is currently on 0X18a. I think 700 is a later number with a "19" in it.


----------



## csluke (Aug 3, 2007)

I get the "Satellite Searching for Channel in 2 771" message for all of my HD locals as well as all of the test channels (9300,9301,498 etc.). 

I have switched both the BBC's and the cables on both tuners and still get the same message. 

When I do the trick to get both tuners recording then turn the recording off on tuner 1 (tuner 2 is still recording) I am able to get all of the channels.

This seems like a problem with my HR20 itself, right? 

I'm running 0x18a on an HR20-100.

Any feedback would be great!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Again this morning I had the buffer clear while watching a recording.

Nothing was recording at the time. I repeat _nothing was being recorded at the time_.

I was on Discovery HD theater when I went to the list to watch a previously recorded show. The recorded show was HD.

Sure enough, when I finished the buffer had cleared.

Does anybody know if _SLB_ is being looked at?

This should not be a problem.

Mike


----------



## jorhett (Nov 14, 2006)

See my post here
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=101463

First starting on Sep 2 and over the last 4 weeks I'm missing 3-4 episodes a week.

Earl, D* needs to stop playing around like we're kids in their toy shop. Nobody cares about new features if the recordings don't work.

FYI: no conflicts at all for any of the missed shows. They just didn't happen.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

This is a new one: I lost all my categories. All I'm left with is "All Channels." Is this part of the latest update -- or do I have a problem? Is there a fix? Thanks.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

kram said:


> This is a new one: I lost all my categories. All I'm left with is "All Channels." Is this part of the latest update -- or do I have a problem? Is there a fix? Thanks.


Did a Menu "Reset" and the categories are back.


----------



## jconinc (Sep 8, 2007)

kram said:


> Did a Menu "Reset" and the categories are back.


I've never done a RESET - does this do anything other than restart the HR? Will I lose already recorded shows or my TO DO list?

Thanks.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I was watching a show that was recorded, paused for a while to answer the phone the screen saver kicked in but it was acting kind of strange it was no flowing smoothly. I came back and was able to play no problem about 5 minutes later I paused it again for about 10 minutes the screen saver was on and doing its thing still not smoothly from there I exited out of the program I was watching and she went back to live TV but would not respond to any remote or front panel commands whatsoever. This forced a RBR which I hate to do but had no choice. It seemed to come back up normally. 

This was the first time I had to RBR this since I first got it at which time I had an OTA Channel 5-2 that caused the system to freak out and still does so I removed it from my list of channels I get.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

jconinc said:


> I've never done a RESET - does this do anything other than restart the HR? Will I lose already recorded shows or my TO DO list?
> 
> Thanks.


If you just do a "Restart Receiver" you won't lose anything -- at least not in my experience.


----------



## guins (Sep 12, 2007)

I am starting to really hate my HR 20. I've had it for one month. It is pixelating like crazy. I thought it was just the local channels because it would pixelate The Tonight Show every night. Tonight it screwed up Prison Break. It screws up The NBC Nightly News. Over the weekend it was doing it while watching sports on ESPNHD & ESPN2HD.

To remedy the problem I switch to recording OTA local channels and that solves the problem for the locals. But that is no solution!

So what I've surmised, the problem is the DTV signal, not ATSC. 

Should I call D* and get another? Or are they all crap?


----------



## jconinc (Sep 8, 2007)

kram said:


> If you just do a "Restart Receiver" you won't lose anything -- at least not in my experience.


Appreciate it - thanks. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## i49mobile (Feb 1, 2007)

My Hr20-700 running ox18a while watching Good Morning America via OTA froze with pixels on the screen then it rebooted itself. All was fine for one hour, then it froze up again meaning I had to do a red button reboot (I was tempted to pull the power plug, but I did not). All seems to be ok now. I just wonder what caused this.


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

i49mobile said:


> My Hr20-700 running ox18a while watching Good Morning America via OTA froze with pixels on the screen then it rebooted itself. All was fine for one hour, then it froze up again meaning I had to do a red button reboot (I was tempted to pull the power plug, but I did not). All seems to be ok now. I just wonder what caused this.


I had experienced an "auto-reboot" last week. It happened so fast, I don't think I saw any sign of freezing or pixelation.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

I've had 2 on going problems since day one.

1.One TV, a Sony RP (4 years old) cannot watch/play any HD MPEG4 channels. The video freezes, but the sound continues without any hesitation. This has been happening since Sept. of last year.
2.Another TV, a Scepter, the HDMI does not work on the HR20, I have to use component cables. BTW, I have tried both HDMI's on the TV with different cables, and successfully played my DVD on both the TV's HDMIs. The CSR told me it is a software issue, however, after all the software releases neither issue have ever been resolved.

My question is, are these problems really a software issue, or is it the boxes them self?

TIA for any responses.


----------



## yoshpup (Aug 11, 2007)

My HR20 on 0x18 has locked up 4x in the last two days: 1. froze while recording Damages last night (FX): the unit was completely unresponsive to remote or any button pushing. It was just stuck with the amber "Record" light on. Finally, I pressed the red button to reboot, it came up and everything seemed fine until 2. it froze again a couple of hours later during recording the Daily Show (Comedy Central). This time, the red reboot didn't do anything and I had to physically pull the power and plug it back in. This morning it was frozen yet again (didn't appear to be recording anything, but the Record light was on) so I rebooted and it came up. And finally, 4. tonight when I got home from work it was frozen again and I have no idea when this occurred, I couldn't find any partial recordings, but the Record light was on again. 

Other information: I'm running with a 1 TB SATA Hitachi DeskStar with an MX-1 Antec eSATA enclosure and I do have OTA connected, but do not know if either tuner was tuned into an OTA channel at the time of lock-ups.


----------



## donshan (Jun 18, 2007)

kram said:


> This is a new one: I lost all my categories. All I'm left with is "All Channels." Is this part of the latest update -- or do I have a problem? Is there a fix? Thanks.


 This post is just to report I had this same issue with my HR20-700 0x-18a which I first noticed after the second set of new HD channels appeared the past Wed, but it might have been there earlier as I don't use this function that much.

I did a menu restart as suggested and the all the categories are back and working as expected.

Does anyone know what is causing this? Is it the new channels being added or is there something I am doing to trigger it?


----------



## tmslater22 (Sep 20, 2007)

Once I get all connected w/HR20-700 I can view pixs and listen to music but everything else connected to network runs real slow or not at all. I am using:

Linksys WRT55AG - firmware updated (using WPA)
Actiontec GT701-WG - firmware updated (internet routed through Linksys)
Xbox 360
Vista Ultimate

Using default IP, Gateway, etc..

When HR20 connected Xbox will constantly drop Live connection, PC internet very slow and cannot connect to Web interface on Linksys. Once HR20 disconnected and all devices rebooted everything runs fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

I had 2 problems with Recordings.
1 - Back to you (this week)
2 - Pushing Daisies (this week)

Both of them pop up and immediately give the KOD (keep or delete) option.
Not good.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

spunkyvision said:


> I had 2 problems with Recordings.
> 1 - Back to you (this week)
> 2 - Pushing Daisies (this week)
> 
> ...


See this is the thing that gets me... I recorded both of these on my Hr20-100 and had no issues whatsoever. What makes one have an issue and others have no issues whatsoever???

At least I would feel somewhat better if EVERYONE had the same issue :eek2:


----------



## MrGAS (Oct 8, 2007)

new To HD
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a 1st time hd20-700 watching NASCAR At Talladega today on 15HD(abc espn) and top of screen went to a bunch of little squares and bottom two thirds was solid green!!

does this happen often?
and what is it called? pixels and tears?
duh real av dummy here.

it is an 18a.It also happened this morning on NBCHD and both yesterday and today as it was happening i switched to the SD ch's and the were ok.(except for ugly pictures..lol)

these were not the first times it has happened,only since the new HD ch rollout.
I hope there will be a satellite update soon.

I have two HR20 700 on two different TV's ...same problem on both.1 Sat.

Anything we can do out here in the sticks to fix this?

Lake Havasu City/Parker,Arizona


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

I've had no problems with this release until suddenly I've had a reboot while viewing a recording and a lockup (on TBS HD) in the last two days. 

After reset, with native off, pilarbox, 16:9, and ONLY 1080i enabled, the box came up in 480p (on TBS HD baseball), and was able to cycle through all 4 rezes in pillarbox, even though only 1080i was checked.

Odd.


----------



## hihostevo (Dec 24, 2002)

I have both the HR20-700 and the HR20-100... for some reason the -700 seems to do better with the new HD channels than the -100 does?

Are the new channels on a "spot beam" or are they on national broadcast?

I am getting all transponders in the mid 90's and higher on 101, 110, 119, and most of the transponders at 95 or 100 on satellite 99... but I am showing all zero's on both 103 satellites??? Although I was still getting TBSHD and SciFiHD.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

hihostevo said:


> I have both the HR20-700 and the HR20-100... for some reason the -700 seems to do better with the new HD channels than the -100 does?
> 
> Are the new channels on a "spot beam" or are they on national broadcast?
> 
> I am getting all transponders in the mid 90's and higher on 101, 110, 119, and most of the transponders at 95 or 100 on satellite 99... but I am showing all zero's on both 103 satellites??? Although I was still getting TBSHD and SciFiHD.


Check the 103 transponders on the individual transponder page. The full-sat page may have a bug.


----------



## hihostevo (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestion... I will check and see if that makes any difference.

Okay I gave it a check and interestingly enough I am receiving a good signal on tuner 2 but nothing on tuner 1 on most of the 103(b) transponders. I only get a signal on two of the 103(a) transponders.

The HR20-700 brings in all the new HD channels without a problem, but the -100 cannot pickup 212, 242, 265, 269, 278, 284, & 362. And occasionally it can or cannot pick up 244 which is of course the most important one!!


----------



## MarkDG (Oct 4, 2007)

ok...i wanted to search to see if this question was answered but I really didn't know what to search for so i figured i'd just ask here.

On my guide where there was supposed to be the record icon for a "season pass" it was replaced by two other icons. A circle with a X through it and a star right beside it. I've been looking but I can't figure out what this means. Anybody wanna give me a heads up?


----------



## fineware (Jun 12, 2007)

MarkDG said:


> ...A circle with a X through it and a star right beside it...


It means you have a conflict where more than two programs overlap at one time.


----------



## MarkDG (Oct 4, 2007)

fineware said:


> It means you have a conflict where more than two programs overlap at one time.


ahh, ok. I actually called directv b/c it was bugging me not knowing what it was and they said that they thought it was because my dvr was full and i needed to delete some shows before it could record more....the HR-20 does auto delete once the dvr is full unless you set it to never be deleted....right?


----------



## fineware (Jun 12, 2007)

MarkDG said:


> ...the HR-20 does auto delete once the dvr is full unless you set it to never be deleted....right?


I believe so, but I try to never let the disk get that far. I try to offload to DVD if it's something I want to keep for a while, HD or otherwise. So it's usually one of those silly 1-minute overlaps that cause the problem for me.

However, if your disk is something like 80-90% full and all of your current recordings in your list are set to "Keep (forever)" (has a "K" next to it) that could be an excellent reason why it is preventing something new from being recorded.

That being said, we probably need to move this to a regular topic, since it's not an 0x018a s/w issue.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Not sure if this issue is buried in this thread earlier on, but just wanted to make this an official post of the Audio dropouts going on. (There is a separate thread about this.)

Audio Dropouts occuring. Most notably on the LILs; and CBS is by far the worst for me. There is no pixellation problem when this situation occurs. The AUDIO just drops out for 4-8 seconds and usually comes back on its own. Everything was professionally installed. This dropout also occurs on my H20.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I have 2 hr20'S and no problems with either on recordings. I have about 15-20 things on to do list for both and they record right on time. I must be one of the lucky ones!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mwilli (Aug 8, 2007)

cody21 said:


> Not sure if this issue is buried in this thread earlier on, but just wanted to make this an official post of the Audio dropouts going on. (There is a separate thread about this.)
> 
> Audio Dropouts occuring. Most notably on the LILs; and CBS is by far the worst for me. There is no pixellation problem when this situation occurs. The AUDIO just drops out for 4-8 seconds and usually comes back on its own. Everything was professionally installed. This dropout also occurs on my H20.


I am also having a ton of audio dropouts it is getting very frustrating.


----------



## scottchered (Oct 11, 2007)

how do you get involved testing the new software updates?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Visit the Cutting Edge section and check out the announcements thread.


----------



## islander66 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have the Ox18a update and experienced "searching for signal 771" on most of the channels. Sometimes they worked, sometimes not.

I did a force software download 2,4,6,8, and the problem was solved. We also reformatted the HD and went though the entire set up process, but I think the force download did the trick.

I have had no problems at all with the HR20 700 since then.

Keep in mind I'm brand new to the HR20, but thought I would share this anyway.


----------



## fantinocsny (Apr 3, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The TV turned on? the HR20 doesn't have any ability to turn on a TV... (except via Remote control)


My house is haunted my tv turns on by itself all the time


----------



## stiffi (Jul 13, 2006)

I got this message yesterday. 

For the first time my HR20 completely locked up. I was watching a recorded show and trying to record 2 others. In the middle of the recording, I got a freeze frame, then everything went black, and I got the error message ""You are Not Authorized for DVR service". Then the unit became completely un-responsive.

I had to use the red reset button to get it back online, at which point everything was back to normal.

Sort of... I still get constant breakup on everything. Small video or audio glitches on all my channels. It seems to have gotten worse as the unit gets more full (currently at 30 % usage)

Anybody else seen this?


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

Since the HD stuff started rolling out I've been finding my HR20-700 rebooted every couple of days. Everything is working great and I've not missed a single recording, but I'm starting to wonder if my box is having a problem.

Is there an explanation for reboots that makes it not something to be concerned about? I think someone in another note implied that if the box detects a guide inconsistency it will reboot. This would make sense to be happening during rollout of new channels if that is the case.

thanks,

steve


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have had the same issue happen about 5 different times:

Watching a recorded program, somewhere about 5 minutes in, the picture freezes for about 30 seconds give or take...If I try to fast forward (during this or before it to skip over the pause), it will jump a few minutes ahead. If I try to rewind back to the spot, it won't work, it keeps jumping forward. The only way to get back is to use the trick play of jumping back to the start of the program.

Its really weird.


----------



## okieroy (Aug 12, 2007)

The other night I was watching when we had a big storm come over. the two units that are connected to the internet locked up but the others that are not on the internet were fine. I did a red button reset and both came back. Everything is on 18a software.


----------



## jveloza2 (Sep 10, 2007)

I hear alot of talk about being a cutting edge person. How do you become one?
I work for an A/V company in the Boston Ma. area and am always looking to beta test new product. I was one of the original beta testers for Tivo when they were testing the addition of a 2nd tuner. I would love to beta test VOD and get the CE updates. But I do not know how to go about it.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jveloza2 said:


> I hear alot of talk about being a cutting edge person. How do you become one?
> I work for an A/V company in the Boston Ma. area and am always looking to beta test new product. I was one of the original beta testers for Tivo when they were testing the addition of a 2nd tuner. I would love to beta test VOD and get the CE updates. But I do not know how to go about it.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk

Here is all the info you need.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90847


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

Receiver froze while watching recorded show. Still frame, then unresponsive. Tried changing channel, black screen. Had to restart from front panel.


----------

